# POLL: Fire Dunleavy...Ya think?



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

You know where I stand on this issue, but I was interested to see what you guys are thinking. After an abysmal 1-8 start, with 7 of those eight games having been played on their home floor, might it be time for a change at the head coaching position? What else is there to do? Davis and Camby not being 100% isn't a valid excuse anymore, neither is the whole "getting to know you" garbage. This franchise went all-out in the offseason to build a contender, only to end up tied with the freaking Thunder for the worst record in the league? They play absolutely zero defense, are terrible at shot selection, and apparently have turned a deaf ear to the apathetic Mike Dunleavy. His coaching style has always annoyed many of us, but now, it just looks like he doesn't really care. How long can we stand by and watch our coach run the team he helped built straight into the ground? Much like our nation, this franchise is in dire need of change.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Id love to see Avery Johnson but I hear he has his Dunleavy moments.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

joser said:


> Id love to see Avery Johnson but I hear he has his Dunleavy moments.


Maybe so, but I'll take a few Dunleavy moments here and there over Dunleavy moments all the time. I know it's not very likely, but I would love to see AJ coach here as well. If he can take a soft Dallas team to the Finals, I'd be interested to see what he could do with BD, Camby, Kaman and a nice young, moldable group like this one.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

"Fire" him from the coaching position but you can leave him on as GM as long as there is a new coach. I can forgive the beginning of the season when lack of playing together from injuries was the case but now everyone has been healthy and this team is still losing. This team has been fortunate to play a lot of teams so far in the season where the other team was missing their one of their best players if not their best (Melo, D Wiliams, Parker, Ginobili, K Martin, etc) and they still lost. It is time to get a new coach for this new team.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Dunleavy must go!
Can anyone explain why our team isn't taught to PASS the ball around to get open shots? Why is our predictable offense ALWAYS a pass for an isolation play for one player, who then takes a difficult shot over the player guarding him? Last night, i saw Tim Thomas take a fall away 16 footer with Duncan on him and not one Clipper underneath the hoop. Basically, the most difficult shot for him AND NO ONE there to rebound! 

Just watch ANY other team playing basketball (even college games) and you'll see PASSES from one side of the court to the other, mixed in with screens and cuts and usually the defense breaks down and OPEN shots are created!

The Clippers play like kids on the playground...no unity, just bunch ballhoggin shot chuckers!!!

This ALL begins with the coach! Dunleavy's system is outdated like Al Davis's Football philosophy. We need a coach who can teach movement, of both the ball and the players, and Dunleavy is definitely NOT the one!

just my two cents!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

New faces, same crap from the Clippers and the one constant is Dunleavy. We have been having the same problems for at least two years, dating back to the 2006-2007 team, where no one played hard, predictable offense, iso post offense where Dunleavy would force the ball to the supposedly "hot" player, like Cat or TT, and try to milk them like they are LeBron or Kobe. But what makes it worst is that back then we could go to Brand and Cassell, 2 players who ran the pick and pop to perfection. 

Now we have players that need to get into an uptempo game to get into a rhythm and quite frankly I think Dunleavy is too stubborn to change the way he coaches because he thinks this "iso, post up your 6-4 SG everytime down" is championship basketball".


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Some new ownership might not hurt either.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

something needs to be done but i wonder if anyone even cares? 
i mean **** look at their record
THEY HAVE THE SAME RECORD AS THE THUNDER....THE THUNDER.
i wonder if they dont sit back and think "damn we have the same record as the thunder....we have one win.....we need to do something" 

they better do something because we are not the type of team that just gets on winning streaks even when we were good for a year or two all we would win was like 2 in a row


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You don't want AJ on a team like this...Baron would request a trade within 3 months.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Avery Johnson is freakishly overrated. He took a loaded team to the Finals, not some po-dung underachieving team, and still managed to choke in the Finals (minutes away from being up 3 to 0), took the biggest pratfall in the playoffs (a #1 seed losing to the 8th seed that barely made it to the playoffs), and got punked by his players. If a new coach is needed, great, but bring a legitimate talent, not some guy who got lucky when he was handed an excellent team. Who else is out there though?


----------

